# Египетский аккордеон



## oleg45120 (2 Сен 2015)

Друзья, только что вернулся из Египта. Отлично отдохнул. Вот что я заметил. 
В арабской музыке очень часто используется гармоника.  Я уж не знаю, аккордеон или что-то еще, но звучат эти инструменты очень часто, очень мастерски.

Кто-нибудь знает египетских аккордеонистов-баянистов-гармонистов, знакомы ли вы с арабской аккордеонной музыкой?


----------



## Gross (2 Сен 2015)

Ну уж, побывавши в Египте, можно было какую-нибудь информацию оттуда привезти? Вот Вам от нас восточная красавица:


----------



## Gross (2 Сен 2015)

любопытнная фраза: "Первые европейские аккордеоны... появились *в Австралии* около 1830 году. Через несколько 
лет этот инструмент начал использоваться в египетской музыке...  http://www.dc.tsu.ru/WebDesign/DC/dcnews.nsf/news/090220112584
так что, аккордеон родился в Австралии?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (3 Сен 2015)

Gross писал:


> любопытнная фраза: "Первые европейские аккордеоны... появились *в Австралии* около 1830 году. Через несколько
> лет этот инструмент начал использоваться в египетской музыке...  http://www.dc.tsu.ru/WebDesign/DC/dcnews.nsf/news/090220112584
> так что, аккордеон родился в Австралии?


Нет не в Австралии.
В 1829 году в Вене мастер Кирилл Демиан изготовил вместе с сыновьями Гвидо и Карлом гармонику с аккордовым аккомпанементом в левой руке и назвал ее «аккордеон» (_*accordion*_). Он тут же подал заявку на инструмент и получил патент на свое изобретение и исключительные права на производство аккордеонов. Первый аккордеон имел только 5 кнопок, и каждая кнопка играла 2 аккорда: один аккорд при сжатии мехов и другой - при растяжении мехов. Поэтому на нем можно было играть только очень простые мелодии.
С той поры все гармоники, имевшие аккордовый аккомпанемент, стали называться во многих странах аккордеонами.


----------



## oleg45120 (3 Сен 2015)




----------

